

Mac OS X 10.10.2 released with fixes for wi-fi issues - chrissnell
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/01/27/apple-os-x-10-10-2/

======
benologist
I really hope they got all the bugs this time. I'm not very optimistic though,
the last few months Apple crippled my computer and my internet with the worst
being a 2 - 3 week period where it took an hour to open pages.

~~~
chrissnell
Me too. I just got back from a trip to the Apple Store because of continued
wifi problems. I hadn't heard about the release but the Genius tech mentioned
that it just came out. What was super-annoying is that the tech never
mentioned that complaints of 10.10 wifi issues are extremely common. He seemed
surprised that I was having issues at all.

